# Cherokee



## brownhounds (Oct 31, 2013)

Any rut signs?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not sure but there was a goodun hit on 575 last weekend


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing where we hunt last year was full blown rut by now.


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 4, 2013)

Saturday I saw a little buck chasing. He was not to close. But his nose was to the ground and went right were the two dose went.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Nov 7, 2013)

Seen 2 bucks together on nov 2


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 12, 2013)

Everything feels about a week behind right now.  And, we have almost no acorns, either.  So, it's kind of odd.  I've hunted that property for two decades.  Usually you can set your watch to it.


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 14, 2013)

There starting to move.Talk to the land owner this afternoon he said he is starting to see some movement. He saw three bucks this morning nose to the ground......


----------



## handfull (Nov 22, 2013)

they are on guys, saw chasing monday and killed nice deer today nose to the ground following a doe.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and it will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 3, 2013)

Killed a 2.5 year old 8 point this morning.Dressed 90 lbs,3rd buck I saw.All before 8:30.Ball Ground area


----------

